# This is a joke, guys.



## wasabi (Mar 25, 2005)

*We  love ya......*


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 25, 2005)

Oh Wasabi!      Thank you!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 25, 2005)

hehehehehe!


----------



## middie (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 26, 2005)

AH!!!  That's SO sweet and it certainly speaks the truth doesn't it...what a way to brighten my day!  Thanks Wasabi!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2005)

Come and love me, be my ape man girl
And we will be so happy in my ape man world
I’m an ape man, I’m an ape ape man, I’m an ape man
I’m a king kong man, I’m a voo-doo man
I’m an ape man
I’ll be your tarzan, you’ll be my jane
I’ll keep you warm and you’ll keep me sane
And we’ll sit in the trees and eat bananas all day
Just like an ape man
I’m an ape man, I’m an ape ape man, I’m an ape man
I’m a king kong man, I’m a voo-doo man
I’m an ape man.
I don’t feel safe in this world no more
I don’t want to die in a nuclear war
I want to sail away to a distant shore
And make like an ape man.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 26, 2005)

Lmao!!!  Omg!!!


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 26, 2005)

wasabi, you find all the good jokes, or do you create them?


----------

